# Mullet on rod and reel?



## Sunshine17

Ive herd of people catching mullet in brackish water on rod and reels, i cant quit remember what they used for bait and such but any tips or ideas as where to go and what to use would be nice. I have a 3 day weekend and need to find something to occupy my time with monday. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V

Uusually people will chum an area of a creek or estuary with corn or bread and then use a small piece on a small hook. You can also use a fly rod with a small yellow or white puff of marabou on it.

I've caught 2 on rod and reel on accident while fishing for other fish. One was on a piece of shrimp while surf fishing and the other ate a 5 inch jerk bait while trout fishing under the lights. I didn't snag him either, he swallowed it!


----------



## fisheye48

Heard them caught on cain poles and bread balls....but i have also seen one caught on a gold spoon before too


----------



## amberj

I have heard the bread ball thing too, and heard of them using chicken feed and or wet dog food...I have also heard they are really good fighters..


----------



## feelin' wright

We used ot snatch hook them in BlackWater bay. You need to look for mullet but once you find them then we would anchor up and begin chumming. We used cane poles 40 lb mono and a treble hook. When you feel anything just yank. They do put up a great fight. If they would readily take hooks they would defiantely be a game fish.


----------



## Charlie2

*Mullet Fishing*

People used to gather up at the mouth of the Perdido River to fish for mullet.

They would chum the area with laying mash for chickens among other things and bait the small hook with either a piece of dough, fat meat, or a red worm.

You use a small unobtrusive float as a strike(bite) indicator.

I have caught them with a fly rod using a small yellow or white fly.

Mullet are terrific fighters. You have to have a strong line and pole. JMHO C2


----------



## jdhkingfisher

sunshineeee you on the computer im class again like me. lol. you can catch them on corn or just get a big trouble hook and snatch the hell out of them


----------



## Sunshine17

Thank you very much for yalls replies. the only ones ive caught is by snaggin them and they did put me up for a nice fight. SO the idea is to chum in a small kind of enclosed area?? 
@kingfisher- yea man. i get on almost every other period. at catholic we have our own personal laptops.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

hahaha i can only get on in 3d period and at work sometimes. it really passes the time XD and they really do fight hard lol its insane.


----------



## Sunshine17

Hell yea it passes time. i sit for 45 minutes reading stuff on here and it makes the whole school day just fly by.


----------



## mdrobe2

There was a sh-tload of mullet at Johnson's Beach tonight- I accidentally snagged two while casting a spoon- you could probably limit out if it is legal to snatch them or if you had a bait they would eat.


----------



## Sunshine17

Thats pretty cool. How did he fight?


----------



## mdrobe2

They both fought like all hell- after I snagged the second one I quit fishing because they are a pain in the a$$ to reel in when they are foul hooked...


----------



## FishWalton

Over here in Walton County mullet fishing with hook and line is very popular, but it takes a bit of practice to get the knack. Baiting is a standard procedure. Most hook and line mullet guys won't tell you much about their spots and techniques, but the info here in other posts is pretty much the same as here. There is one place in Mitchell River that is known as "the mullet hole" and it's not unusual to see several boats ganged up when they are biting.


----------



## Sunshine17

That is crazy. I never though mullet fishing with a rod and reel would be very popular or as popular as I have herd from my post.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

i used to fish for them regular in excambia river, 10 hook very small piece of worm threaded on, in south carolina they put a small piece of red cloth on hook, in blackwater by the bar on water they chum them with rabbit food, the secret is the small hook and small bait,


----------



## Sunshine17

if your using the 10 hook carolina rig set up you would want to use a big rod right? Like a Penn 6500 or something in case u hook up on more than one?


----------



## lingbat

There was a large thread about this in the freshwater section, gave lots of how to methods. Just do a search in that section you will find it. The guy who started it was catching over 100 per day.


----------



## dsar592

My grandmother used to fish for them on the mobile bay causeway with a small bream type hook with a piece of worm. she would tear them up and they were fun to catch. I remember the first time I saw her catch one. I couldn't believe it because I didnt know they would bite a hook. She died two years ago and that brought back some great memories.


----------



## pole squeezer

My mother used to fish for them too, on the mobile bay causeway years ago. She said a number 8, or 10 hook, baited with either redworms, or dough ball was the ticket.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

lol sunshine a proooo


----------

